# Nintendo just bought AnimalCrossing3DS.com!



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

http://who.godaddy.com/WhoIsVerify.aspx?domain=animalcrossing3ds.com&prog_id=godaddy

And it says they bought it tomorrow (6-16)... huh?


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Promising...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome. Now it better not be a port.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome. ;D


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes! I hope they'll reinvent the whole game. I'm completely sold to the 3DS.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Iwata just mentioned Animal Crossing for 3DS. http://e3.nintendo.com/

edit:  Official now http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7375362/


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

i knew it :3


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe TBT will become alive again


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Maybe TBT will become alive again


D:

Who says it isn't?

I'm assuming you're referring to the AC part of the site.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an AC part to this site ???


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I mean. The whole top part of the forum is ghost town.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 15, 2010)

A new AC game...woo!!!


----------



## Spagz95 (Jun 15, 2010)

You get to be the Mayor in this game. That much has been said by Nintendo Magazine!


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome! Accityfolk on Youtube told me, too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Awesome! Accityfolk on Youtube told me, too.


...HAHAHAAHAHA

You know Accityfolk, _is_ Jeremy, _riiight?_


----------

